# Mahindra 6500 4wd repair help



## bamboobob (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a 2006 6500 4 WD with most of the problems I have read about. The dealer that I purchased it form is not been helpful. I have ordered a repair manual and it is like the dealer, not helpful. I have to replace the left front universal which has shattered. The Manual shows a line drawing that indicates the universal is an assembly that attaches to a shaft extending into the drive unit. There is no explanation on the procedure to extract the old and install the new. There must be some type of holder that prevents this shaft from moving. If anyone knows how to replace this and where to get all the associated repair parts to complete this repair, I would be grateful. Also a recommendation for a good central Missouri dealer would be appreciated.
Thank Bob


----------



## heavywrench (Jul 27, 2014)

it would help to look at the parts manual that will give you an idea of what needs to be removed.


----------

